# Stressed leaf tips



## Mooqu (Oct 25, 2016)

This is my first grow.  Im having an issue with the tips on some of my bud leaves.  Thought Id ask the experts what might be the cause.  I think it might be Nute burn or maybe potassium deficiency. Any thoughts?
Day 25 of flower
Hydro: DWC with 13 Gal Tote
Strain: Northern Lights (FEM), one plant started from seed
Light: Mars Hydro 900
Room:  3x3x75
Nutrients:  General Hydroponics Flora Series 

View attachment IMG_0511.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2016)

the tips burning is too much N...LED's require less nutes.


----------



## Mooqu (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks, Umbra.  I'll back off the nutrients.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops (Jun 2, 2017)

Tell me what nutes you are using exactly and exactly how much you are giving them, Ill tell you what the profile is and where you can back off..

You are just a tad hot right now, but they are taking in stride it seems.. This is good because its telling you exactly how much it wants and when you are giving too much..


----------



## Lesso (Jun 3, 2017)

FemFlopPollenDrops said:


> Tell me what nutes you are using exactly and exactly how much you are giving them, Ill tell you what the profile is and where you can back off..
> 
> You are just a tad hot right now, but they are taking in stride it seems.. This is good because its telling you exactly how much it wants and when you are giving too much..


Youre really digging up some old posts here.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops (Jun 3, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Youre really digging up some old posts here.



Lol, i didnt even notice that the most recent threads are from last year...

This place is pretty dead.. I see growers here talking about cultivation with information we corrected 20 years ago...


Its like a time warp or something...


----------



## GhostFacepurp (Jul 11, 2017)

FemFlopPollenDrops said:


> Lol, i didnt even notice that the most recent threads are from last year...
> 
> This place is pretty dead.. I see growers here talking about cultivation with information we corrected 20 years ago...
> 
> ...


why is that?

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2017)

Ohhh, enlighten us please!


----------



## GhostFacepurp (Jul 16, 2017)

definitely dead though...marketing issues...if I worked at marijuanapassion.com  it would be different....within a year we would pass grasscity and 420 magazine.    but ...I don't so it's a mute point.

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------

